# Fifteen Hours



## DA CRAZY (Feb 29, 2008)

Well, I do not want to spoil the book for anyone, but in general the book takes place on a battle torn world (do not know coordinates) On this battle torn world the Imperial Guard are making a valiant stand against a WAAGH!!! that ran out of fuel sooo all warbikes and vehicles are useless. In this book new guardsmen crash land on this world and meet the fierce wrath of the orks....one survives and he is the main character who is telling the story of his time on the world.....(note the average life expectancy is 15 hours)


I would rate the book 4.5 out of 5


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

It was good I probably would have given it a 4 out of 5 personally. IT was more of an imerpial guard book the orks just seemed like the tooken enemy. THe grot sniper was my favorite.

I think Chapter Wars is a better book especially if your into orks. I think it showed more of the orks brutal nature and made them a real and dangerous threat to the space marines as well as imperial guard.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I didn't really care for it myself, it seemed to give away the ending. I prefer a heroic last stand to being shot in the back. 1.5 out of 5

-Dirge


----------



## Andros (Dec 10, 2007)

Just out of curiousity, shouldn't this be in the thread which is about GW books and such?

And I'd give a nice 3.5, it had a good deal of detail, but I liked Rebel Winter better and I guess the idea of a book that long being only 15 hours <.<; A little disturbing in a way :shok:


----------



## War_Ape (Jan 7, 2008)

Dirge Eterna said:


> I prefer a heroic last stand to being shot in the back.


I think that Mitchel Scanlon (the author of Fifteen Hours) was trying to emphasize the unglamorous and more realistic side of war. Real soldiers fighting for their lives don't strike heroic poses or try to look particulalry brave, their much too busy trying to survive. Given Warhammer 40,000 is a highly fictitious representation of war, I found it was still somewhat refreshing to see a more realistic and believable depiction of combat. 

I think your opinion brings up a major point though. Fifteen Hours is more in the spirit of All Quiet on the Western Front or To the Last Man (both of which describe WWI) rather than a Black Library book about Space Marines. So, as always, it comes down to a matter of personal prefference.


----------



## Shirkie (Feb 23, 2008)

Fifteen Hours was an excellent book, even if you could see the ending coming a mile away.


----------

